# Christchurch seeks skilled workers overseas



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Christchurch seeks skilled workers overseas*
Monday Nov 14, 2011
*
Earthquake-ravaged Christchurch is holding recruitment drives in England in a bid to import skilled workers to help in the city's rebuild.*

Officials from the regional Canterbury Employment and Skills Board (CESB) are in the UK to exhibit at two job expos organised by Opportunities New Zealand.

After a successful drive in London over the weekend, they are now targeting the city of Manchester this coming weekend.

More than 30,000 skilled workers are needed for construction, engineering and IT roles in Christchurch over the next 10 years.

Alex Bouma, CESB's deputy chairman, said British skilled workers would play a "crucial role" in the rebuild.

Mr Bouma said: "There is going to be a huge economic opportunity over the next three to 10 years. The UK expos will play a crucial role in providing businesses with the employees they need."

It is hoped that many workers will be persuaded to move to New Zealand permanently.

The Canterbury Skill Shortage List, compiled by the Department of Labour, outlines a host of required construction and engineering roles ranging from mechanics, electricians, scaffolders, and upholsterers to infrastructure project managers, quantity surveyors, and urban and regional planners.

****************
From Immigration NZ:

The Canterbury Skill Shortage List (CSSL) is a new, temporary, list which highlights occupations needed during the rebuilding in Canterbury. 
The list identifies the occupations in shortage which are in the Canterbury region. 
For skilled workers seeking rebuild work in Canterbury, this list identifies occupations where a temporary work visa will be facilitated. 
If an applicant produces an offer of employment in Canterbury for an occupation that is included on this list, immigration officers will accept that no suitably qualified New Zealand citizens or residents are available.


----------

